# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Ограничение прав доступа к папке

## Swede95

Доброго времени суток!
Нужна помощь (для чайников) при настройке доступа к определенной папке, которая находится на общем сетевом диске.
На сервере Windows Server 2003 R2 есть общий диск Е. Пользователи со своих рабочих мест (Windows 7) подключены к этому диску, доступ у всех полный.
На этом диске заведена папка База 1С бух, к которой необходимо ограничить доступ, т.е. 2 пользователя могут заходить/изменять данные этой папки, а остальные пользователи открыть эту папку в принципе не могут.
Где и что нужно настроить, что бы это провернуть?
Заранее спасибо!

----------

